# free medical and dental clinics



## JackieBlue (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.freemedicalcamps.com/

this link got lost in another thread. the cost of healthcare has come up in a few other threads, so i wanted it to have it's own thread. i hope it helps folks take care of themselves better. if you have any other links, or knowledge of how to get free medical/ dental care, please share it! local knowledge is great to add, as well as reviews on any medical/dental care that you receive or have recieved.

BE WELL!


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't know if it lists it on this site but check my old thread "remote are medical"


----------



## L.C. (Nov 12, 2011)

Drop-ins usually can help with that stuff. I think we could use a thread on emergency medical situations and what to do. Like if your friend loses their legs, and you panic and leave them to bleed out when you could have saved their life with little or no consequence.


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 12, 2011)

L.C. said:


> Drop-ins usually can help with that stuff. I think we could use a thread on emergency medical situations and what to do. Like if your friend loses their legs, and you panic and leave them to bleed out when you could have saved their life with little or no consequence.



straight up.


----------



## Earth (Nov 12, 2011)

I know that out here, it's the law that if you have no insurance and am broke they gotta provide for ya.
My friend had his aorta burst while un-employed, and St. Vincents fixed him - for free.....
Another option which may or may not work: Get locked up. Have the prision system fix ya.

As a worker who has some sort of insurance, I get screwed all the time.
Starting to believe I'd be better off having none !!


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Nov 12, 2011)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Don't know if it lists it on this site but check my old thread "remote are medical"


Area


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 13, 2011)

right ^


----------



## SharktonMcJames (Nov 13, 2011)

Who needs teeth?!!? I drank ALOT of vinegar so my teeth would rot.... As acidic as it was... It worked.... Now i bite people gently.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 22, 2011)

Earth said:


> I know that out here, it's the law that if you have no insurance and am broke they gotta provide for ya.
> My friend had his aorta burst while un-employed, and St. Vincents fixed him - for free.....
> Another option which may or may not work: Get locked up. Have the prision system fix ya.
> 
> ...



In Mass its the law that every citizen has to have health insurance. I am not a tax payer,citizen or consider myself part of their society. They cant deny you medical treatment & if indigent will help you apply for free care(good for one year at a specific hospital or apply for Masshealth also good for a year. All you have to do is say that you dont work & dont even need to be homeless , there are no checks or balnaces to confirm or deny this statement. If you are under 21 they will fix the front teeth if needed & pull the rest if they are bad(no fillings or repairs). I am unsure about oral surgery (exactly what I need to to cut out a half broken bad molar). I dont have masshealth anymore & its impossible to even get an appointment without insurance with a regular dentist who will needs to refer you to an oral surgeon. They will say they dont accept new patients or make a bullshit apointment 3 months away that will require multiple visits (xrays,teeth cleaning) before saying yeah I cant pull that you need oral surgery. Healthcare in general is so fucked up. I have been to the ER 3 times for antibiotics but the same absess that keeps coming back. Its probaly bore a hole in my jaw bone already & may spread to sepsis. Why isnt your oral health more part of overall health if it is an emergency & making you ill. I have considered trying to pull it myself but inexperienced & a bit nervous. Anyone ever done this on their lower 3rd molar? & if so what tool did you use? & what did you learn? besides it hurts like a mofo!


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 22, 2011)

Earth said:


> Another option which may or may not work: Get locked up. Have the prision system fix ya.



the medical treatment you get in jail or prison is total crap, and the only dental they will do is pull a tooth.


----------

